# Spring ATV work Moving Rocks



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Sold my House in town and will be moving out to the country soon. Have to move some landscape rocks.

Those here who know me will reconize the SnowBlower back mount bracket now working with the Swisher bucket on the ATV.
any way heres the Pics
Roll the rock into the Bucket.









ramp's up to the trailer for hauling rocks,









ATV up on trailer with rock









and dumping rock out









not the fastest operation in the world but sure beats moving and lifting them by hand.

that is all sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like that little bucket works pretty good. It picks up bigger rocks than I thought it could handle. You must have to go in 4wd right?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

congrats, looks like no fun haha


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mercer_me;1285521 said:


> Looks like that little bucket works pretty good. It picks up bigger rocks than I thought it could handle. You must have to go in 4wd right?


for just 3 rocks I had to use 4x4 to get started out moving.



IPLOWSNO;1286115 said:


> congrats, looks like no fun haha


it was work that is for sure but it would have been alot more work with just a 2 wheeled dolly and doing it that way.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;1286527 said:


> for just 3 rocks I had to use 4x4 to get started out moving.


I just noticed the counter weight you have on it. That's must help alot.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yes it did. other wise I might of had the rear tires off the ground trying to pic them rock's up.

I also put in them rubber bushing adapter's in the front springs to held with the front end nose diving due to the weight. it was a pretty big load on the ATV I'm sure but better the ATV then my own back LOL

sublime out.


----------

